# chix beach



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

Fished either friday or sat. night high tide birds everywhere, bait fish by the millions, oh yea and striper's everywhere also! Threw metal they came in pretty close. There were about five of us out there in our weighter's all five hooking up! Went out the next day morning time high tide birds , but no bait fish and no striper's Talked to another guy and he said he got 30 black drum on live blue crab like a week ago there ! So, it seems to be pretty hot right now! All the striper's were between 17 -biggest caught was like 25


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

same thing last night..got there a little too late though as the birds and bait went starting to head back toward seagull. Don't you just hate missing a mini blitz


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2006)

Where exactly in this area are you fishing? I used to like to go under the CBBT.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Yep thats it right under the CBBT.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Chix*

Where can you park there? The only place I've seen is at the restaurant, but they have a sign up for customers only


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I was there Sat. night saw thoses birds but did not have my waders iu saw abit fiuve guys out there and watched a few fish brought in. 

We caught 2 pups 3 small speck. and 2 sand perch.

Next time Illbe ready. 

Its stripa season.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

To get there go all the way down Pleasurehouse Road, then make a left. Then take the next right
and go down till you see a stop sign then make a right. Park on the right side of the road. (Park on the gravel not on the road or you might get a ticket) Fishbones was kind enough to give out these directions and even though he's not on here anymore -still gotta say Thanks dude!!


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

awesome... next time I go down there I won't even have room to cast.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Awww shiznit, here we go! See you tonight!


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

you guys will be fine its not like this is a super secret spot..this aint the Lodge.... its fishing.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

High tide huh? Comming in or going out?

Don't matter anyway, I'm itch'en. See ya out there, if I can get around the sheriff (wife)


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

you're right it's not a secret, but giving people explicit directions is a little much... 
and it sounds like you don't even fish that location.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

I do fish that area when I can. I didn't fish there last year b/c I didn't have the gear I needed and money was a little tight. I usually fish there on the weekends -I have night classes- I'm the short black guy with a green soccer chair. I'm not trying to burn anybodys spot but the directions have been put up before and to my recollection no one had a problem with it. I was just trying to help out a fellow angler as others have done before. I thought that is what this site is about.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

edit.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> edit.


Now Jeff, we know you own Chicks beach and no one is allowed on it unless you give your blessings or pay heavy dues but gessss "EDIT" man aint that a bit harsh?  

I might even have to go fish there one night


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Shoebag22 said:


> awesome... next time I go down there I won't even have room to cast.


That's typically how it ends up come November and December on any night on the right tide and wind especially when you come over the dunes to see the birds all over the place. It can get a little tight down there sometimes. But it sure beats dealing with the mess at Lesner.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ain't no fish at Chicks.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Ain't no fish at Chicks.


ain't that the truth.....

Yo Shoebag....


> awesome... next time I go down there I won't even have room to cast.


Water temps ain't there yet....when everyone's still hittin their snooze buttons and not have a single thought of freezing their buns...I know where I'll be...

Hope to see you and your bro this year...


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*thanks cockroachjr*

for the directions. I'm sorry if I ruined your entire season shoebag, but I thought the forum was to teach what you know and learn what you don't. I'm happy to provide any information that I know (however limited for only fishing here for about the last 8 months due to moving here last winter) and would hope for the same back. We all should be out to do the same thing. Enjoy the thrill of catching the big one and enjoy the company of friends and family. If someone's livelyhood is dependent on this site, than they should probably search for other methods to provide for their family.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

Shoebag22


> you're right it's not a secret, but giving people explicit directions is a little much...
> and it sounds like you don't even fish that location.


So I take you complain also when to many people show up at Busch Gardens. "Man who told all these people how to get here. I shouldn't have to wait in line to get on a ride"
Thanks for the info Cockroachjr I'll have to add it to my "Hotspot" list.


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

*access to the public beach at chix*

I did a lil map search for yall to this Public Beach directions are as follows

Go all the way to the end of Pleasure house rd and turn left onto lookout rd then your next right on to beau then your next right onto Laurderdale, as i am told park on the right, off of the street. Then finish walking to the end of that road till you see the bridge and a trail to the public beach under the bridge find ya a spot and enjoy.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't mind having a group of good fisherman around me... the problems happen when guys with the wrong equipment come out and get in everyone'e way. Getting tangled is the name of the game, but when someone comes up and stands literally 2 feet next to you on your casting side it tends to ruin the experience a bit. See what I'm saying?


----------



## chestylaroux (Oct 20, 2005)

nserch . . . haven't seen you in a while. i hear you about the snooze button and the weather. it does calm down when it's not so comfy out there ( i was putting my hands in the water to warm up last night).
i'm with shoebag on the etiquette, though. sit back and watch first before jumping right in. think about tide, current, and wind direction before you cast. 
no one's counting on it for their "livelihood"-- but when 20 lb. mono keeps blowing in front of a line of anglers, followed by a 3/4 oz. lead w/trebles snagging into wader legs, it gets annoying. god knows we've all made our share of bad casts/judgement, but if you're consistently in several people's way, re-think your gear choices.
also, how about a rod's length spacer, just out of courtesy? i swear i could smell a dude's farts last night, he was so close to me.
oh, eff it. i'm just pissed b/c my casting arm's gone gimpy.
GIANTS RULE!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

*Shoebag22, RE: directions to Chix Beach*



Shoebag22 said:


> I don't mind having a group of good fisherman around me... the problems happen when guys with the wrong equipment come out and get in everyone'e way. Getting tangled is the name of the game, but when someone comes up and stands literally 2 feet next to you on your casting side it tends to ruin the experience a bit. See what I'm saying?


Well, I tried to PM you, box full. I tried to email you, you don't accept emails. So, here is what I tried to send you:

Chill dude, it's no secret. See the "Coastal Explorer" on the right? Besides, it's really too much effort for most people.

Rory


----------



## Troutmask (Jan 3, 2006)

All i have to say is people need too search for there own spots to fish and not wait for directions. Nobody in Hatteras tells you the exact spot they caught fish,  I found that spot by driving around looking 4 yrs.ago There is limited parking around there and when the House owners start to complain about all the cars and people coming down there road, the city will put a bike path or a walk way there. No more parking at another spot! JMHO :--|


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

*directions*

Went last night @6pm and everyone and there dog was there. NO PARKING SPOTS LEFT Turned and bagged it for later. Never made it back, too many cocktails. 

BTW, where's the report? Had to be at least a handful of people there from this board........

I guess there aint no fish at chicks


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

*I'll Ante Up*

Fished 5:00 - 7:30, slinging hopkins type lure caught 10 one was a pup all below legal. Saw others catch a few all below legal.

Have a great day, Tim


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

Was in that area myslef but didnt get any stripped ones but i did manage a few pups and a few specks all Released


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

*Chix 10.27.06*

Just left Chix, not a sole, all alone just me and the fish. Fish jumping in the lights, the close one, where is everybody? Must be at Lesner or maybe OV. All were small, did have a nice flounder, that shook the hook before I could get to the beach. 

Have a great day, Tim


----------

